# more new frag



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

early this week i traded a few pieces and picked up a green/orange pocilpora and green polyp tri color, the today traded a frag of blue millipora, ORA green polyp scripps stag and a frag of the green polyp tri-color for a green/maroon millipora, green birds nest and green montipora.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

damn nismo. you are addicted to SPS!

great pieces!!


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Puff said:


> damn nismo. you are addicted to SPS!
> 
> great pieces!!


Looks nice. Gonna be a great addition to your crowded 10g frag tank. 
There gonna be fighting for calcium. heheheh.
Good pick up as usual.

U must really like SPS. No MH for me so no SPS yet.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Chapz said:


> damn nismo. you are addicted to SPS!
> 
> great pieces!!


Looks nice. Gonna be a great addition to your crowded 10g frag tank. 
There gonna be fighting for calcium. heheheh.
Good pick up as usual.

U must really like SPS. No MH for me so no SPS yet.
[/quote]

actaully these are all straight into the 45gallon display which is getting crowded, im trying to trade all the stuff in the frag tank for species i dont have or differnt colors of what i do have.

unfortuantely i found the tri-color frag fallen out of its mount and was laying on a piece of montipora. im hoping they didnt sting each other to the point of killing the tri-color. thetri color was all slimed up when i moved it and couldnt tell if it had lost tissue or not.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> damn nismo. you are addicted to SPS!
> 
> great pieces!!


Looks nice. Gonna be a great addition to your crowded 10g frag tank. 
There gonna be fighting for calcium. heheheh.
Good pick up as usual.

U must really like SPS. No MH for me so no SPS yet.
[/quote]

actaully these are all straight into the 45gallon display which is getting crowded, im trying to trade all the stuff in the frag tank for species i dont have or differnt colors of what i do have.

unfortuantely i found the tri-color frag fallen out of its mount and was laying on a piece of montipora. im hoping they didnt sting each other to the point of killing the tri-color. thetri color was all slimed up when i moved it and couldnt tell if it had lost tissue or not.
[/quote]

Nismo, Are you just sticking with SPS?
Just curious, but your displays and 10g tank are awesome. 
Im gonna use use 10g setup idea for the 20g tank i have lying around.
Always an idea in the making.
I'm staying away from sps until im capable of housing them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Chapz said:


> damn nismo. you are addicted to SPS!
> 
> great pieces!!


Looks nice. Gonna be a great addition to your crowded 10g frag tank. 
There gonna be fighting for calcium. heheheh.
Good pick up as usual.

U must really like SPS. No MH for me so no SPS yet.
[/quote]

actaully these are all straight into the 45gallon display which is getting crowded, im trying to trade all the stuff in the frag tank for species i dont have or differnt colors of what i do have.

unfortuantely i found the tri-color frag fallen out of its mount and was laying on a piece of montipora. im hoping they didnt sting each other to the point of killing the tri-color. thetri color was all slimed up when i moved it and couldnt tell if it had lost tissue or not.
[/quote]

Nismo, Are you just sticking with SPS?
Just curious, but your displays and 10g tank are awesome. 
Im gonna use use 10g setup idea for the 20g tank i have lying around.
Always an idea in the making.
I'm staying away from sps until im capable of housing them.
[/quote]

at this point anything new i add is sps i do have a few brains and like acans but not the cost and dont really see how they would fit inot my current set up astetically.


----------

